# Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well didn't get a picture of the first batch but here is one of the second batch. Did 14 birdhouses last week for Buffalo Bill Cultural Center. This week did a dozen more. 6 will go to the Art Gallery and 6 to Designs Unlimited which is a floral/craft store. Also will take a couple of pizza cutters to each place. Fun to do and sell a lot of them. My wife figured up I have made and sold around 900 of these in the last 10 yrs.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, those are really nice and decorative. Are you making the birds as well?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Tom. No the birds I get are from floraltrims.com. They are mushroom birds.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bernie, didn't you do a how to photo shoot of making these a few years ago?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes I did Mike. It should be in the stickies. Harry insisted so I went out and made one for a tutorial.


----------



## klowwn (Aug 24, 2012)

THEY LOOK AWESOME!! Where did you get the birds? the birds I see at the local Hobby Lobby don't look as nice. 

Also, if yu don;t mind me asking - how much do you sell them for? I don;t di craft shows or anything but I always get someone who wants to buy something from me so they can give it as a gift to someone else. Always looking for new ideas.

By the way - I turned a couple toothpick holders that you have shown in the past. What do you sell those for too? My mom wants to buy a couple from me to give to the ladies in her bible study group at church for their Christmas exchange this coming December

Thanks
Ricc Havens
Elkhart, IN


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ricc. I make those things by the dozens. I get $14.50 for the birdhouses. On the toothpick holder which I am guessing you are talking about the key ring toothpick holders. I get $16.50 for those. If you are talking toothpick dispensers I get $16.50 for those. Hope that helps.


----------



## klowwn (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Bernie. I also asked this over on Sawmill Creek since I didn't know which forum you went to more often. Yes it was about the pop up toothpick dispensers. I'm surprised you charge the same as the keyring ones. I think your pop up ones are more time consuming and larger so I'm surprised you charge the same amount.

Where do you buy the birds for the birdhouses? The ones I have bought at the local Hobby Lobby don't look as nice.

Your work is always inspiring!!!

Thanks
Ricc


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Great looking bird houses Bernie do you use a wood burner to texture the roofs and sides of the houses? I like the weathered wood look on some of the houses.


----------

